# Brewtas - you beauty



## dago001 (3/11/13)

Congrats to Brewtas - 3rd place in low alcohol at AABC - Tassies first ever AABC medal.
Well done mate.
Cheers
LB


----------



## Not For Horses (3/11/13)

Well done Nick!


----------



## Kodos (3/11/13)

Awesome result - great job finding a way to qualify for the comp, and bringing home some bling!

Now for Tas to get it's own comp together!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/11/13)

Well done. Hopefully a path to the nationals can become accessible to Tas residents.


----------



## brewtas (5/11/13)

Haha, thanks guys! I was very pleasantly surprised. I entered the ACT competition, there's a provision for Tassie guys to enter through their comp. Billy from Canberra Brewers was very helpful in getting me all set for it. I'd love to get a bunch of us entering next year and down the track, get enough of us qualified as BJCP judges to sort ourselves out.

Someone commented on my blog that it wasn't actually the first Tassie medal in the AABC, there was a silver in 1995, 1996 and a bronze in 2003. I reckon that between us we can add to that over the next few years.


----------



## BilBrewing (5/11/13)

Indeed a well done! I'd be keen to enter a beer or three next year!


----------



## SimoB (5/11/13)

Well done mate!


----------

